# DTB - Pastel/Easter Inspired (April 10 - April 24 2011)



## katana (Apr 10, 2011)

[SIZE=medium]It's Time for a New Theme!




[/SIZE]
 ​ 
[SIZE=medium]Our new theme is[/SIZE][SIZE=large]* [/SIZE]**Dare To Be - Pastel/Easter Inspired*
[SIZE=medium]Chosen by *oxoxbarbiexoxo* winner of the challenge  *Dare To Be - Your Favorite MAC Poster/Ad  



*[/SIZE]
 ​ 

*Remember!*

[SIZE=medium]If you are planning on entering this challenge, please post your entry in this thread and then PM[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]me with your choice of theme should you win the challenge. If you do *not*[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]PM[/SIZE] [SIZE=medium]me with your choice, your entry will *not* be included in the voting poll. I will do my best to remind anyone should they forget. 



[/SIZE]

Entry deadline for Dare to Be Challenges will be at 6pm Eastern Time on the last day of the challenge. (2 weeks time) Please have your entry posted and pm sent to me, prior to this date/time



Thank You! XO

[SIZE=medium]Here are some inspirational pics, but feel free to add your own to this thread:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]

 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]

 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]

 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]

 [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium] [/SIZE][SIZE=medium]For those who would like to enter, Please Note:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=large]The rules have changed. Entries must be specifically created for this challenge. Recycled[/SIZE] images are no longer allowed.

[SIZE=large]Please review the rest of the rules here[/SIZE][SIZE=large].[/SIZE]

[SIZE=large]As before,[/SIZE] [SIZE=large]no photoshopping is allowed[/SIZE][SIZE=large]. This includes the lightening and darkening of images. Only cropping and resizing images is allowed.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]*Remember!!!*
If you are planning on entering this challenge, please post your entry in this thread and then PMhttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/private.php me with your choice of theme should you win the challenge. If you do *not* PM me with your choice, your entry will *not* be included in the voting poll. I will do my best to remind anyone should they forget. 



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]*For those whose entries include more than one**[/SIZE] pic: Please indicate in your post with the images which one you would like for voting. Otherwise, the first image will be chosen automatically.*
 

[SIZE=medium] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium] [/SIZE]*Have FuN and EnJoY the contest EVERYONE**!!* 



 

[SIZE=medium]_*Good Luck! *_[/SIZE]


----------



## vixie13 (Apr 10, 2011)

Perfect for this time of year!


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm thinking I might join this one!  Awesome idea


----------



## totiki (Apr 10, 2011)

im so entering


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 11, 2011)

Thinking Easter Egg? Hmmmmm.....


----------



## llehsal (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiarra (Apr 11, 2011)

I might have to give this one a go!


----------



## totiki (Apr 12, 2011)

I tried, and i suck Im stil posting the pix, i just have to upload them.. Its way harder then i thought.. I had this perfect idea, but when i tried to put it to life, i didnt go as planned


----------



## totiki (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok, this is my results.. First i did a bold version that i thougt would be cool, but in the end i didnt like it at all.. So then i did a softer version wich i like alot better, but its kinda boring so im not sure.. Not really please wtih either one, but what ever..

Pix

 



































Which one should i enter? Or should i try again one more time?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 12, 2011)

I like the bold one Totiki!


----------



## katana (Apr 12, 2011)

Great photos totiki! I think you did a great job! I like the bold and the Softer one, they both look fabulous for Easter.


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 12, 2011)

Putting colors on was a definite change for me.  But I tell ya, IT WAS FUN!!!!!!


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 12, 2011)

Woohoo Kiki!! Beautiful job!


----------



## vixie13 (Apr 12, 2011)

Eye Products:

Coastal Scents

Light Yellow

Light Green

Light Blue

Light Pink

Light Purple





MAC Pro Pigment in True White

Coastal Scents Gel Liner in Black

Wet n' Wild Color Icon Eyeliner in White

L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara in Carbon Black

Lips: 

Rimmel Lipstick in Pink Blush

Smashbox Lipgloss in Pout


----------



## katana (Apr 12, 2011)

Fabulous entry Kiki!! Vixie I love your soft pastel look! Great job ladies, this DTB is going to make voting very hard!!


----------



## emmy2410 (Apr 13, 2011)

Toti - i like both the bold and soft colours, the pics look great.  Your eyes and lashes are gorgeous.

Kiki - wow its very pretty.

Vixen - wow you just remind me of an angel.  Its well done vixi.  I like it very much.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 13, 2011)

Soo innocent and sooo EVIL at the same time! LOL!!







> Originally Posted by *vixie13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## *Gigi* (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, it has been so long since I entered a DTB, and I think this one is gonna bring me back!  Ladies, you all look FABU!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 15, 2011)

Easter theme = Easter bunny, right? That was my take on it anyway


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 15, 2011)

Holy moly thats awesome Johnnie!!!!!!!!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh My freakin Goodness Johnnie Ha You took this to a whole nother level n I freakin Love it Its so cute !!!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 15, 2011)

I love it!! Great Job Johnnie!!


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 15, 2011)

That is amazing I was gonna post one but you have out done my lazy ass by leaps and bounds!! That would be a great Halloween idea pretty and creative!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 15, 2011)

@ Amber! LOL!! Dont be discouraged!! Join in on the fun!!  Its about being creative and stepping outside the ordinary... DO IT!


----------



## llehsal (Apr 15, 2011)

Woweee!!! Great job ladies!!!


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 15, 2011)

I agree with Dream......join in!  I'm not creative by any means and I thought this would be a "fun" way to play with colors that I never use on a day to day basis.  POST! POST! POST! POST! (insert chanting here lol)


----------



## AmourAnnette (Apr 15, 2011)

Johnnie that is AMAZING!!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Apr 15, 2011)

Great looks everyone!  I'm going to try really hard to enter this one!  Tough competition so far, though!  I'm super impressed with everyone!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Je-rel Drood (Apr 16, 2011)

OK, here's a question, being that this is my second post on the site, can this be done to someone else, or does the entry have to be done on me by me?  Just curious....


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 16, 2011)

For any questions, please see the rules set forth above.  I look forward to seeing your entry


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Apr 16, 2011)

as long as you do the makeup, you can do it on anyone and submit it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> good luck!


----------



## katana (Apr 17, 2011)

Fabulous entry johnnie! Very cute bunny!! Je rel- You may enter the contest and use someone else as your model as long as You are the one who applies the makeup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good luck! I can't wait to see some more entries. I did mine 2 days ago, I just have to upload my photos.


----------



## xNadia (Apr 17, 2011)

That is just too cutee!!!


----------



## xNadia (Apr 17, 2011)

That is just too cute!!!




 



> Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Easter theme = Easter bunny, right? That was my take on it anyway


----------



## katana (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Apr 17, 2011)

Very cute Katana!  Love the wig!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 18, 2011)

I was going to do something simple and everyday wearable until I saw Johnnie's entry and I decided to step up my game.  Thank you Johnnie for inspiring me to get creative and think "outside the box"!

Here is my entry:





















Products Used:

Manly 120 Palette 2nd Edition

NK Eye Crayon - Pearl

Absolute Eye Crayon - Blue Nile

Absolute Lip Crayon - Rosebloom

NYC Waterproof Eyeliner Pencil - Teal

Almay Intense I-Color Eyeliner - Purple Amethyst

Absolute Auto Lip Liner - Plum


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL!! Im sooo loveing this!


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## lisam9294 (Apr 18, 2011)

So awesome ladies! Great jobs.


----------



## emmy2410 (Apr 19, 2011)

Haha awesome entries ladies,,

johnnie - that is so creative and you are looking so cute.

Jeannie - wow thats a diff you..good job and its very creative.

Good luck to all of you ladies.


----------



## katana (Apr 19, 2011)

Fabulous entries everyone!! There is still time to enter ladies! =)


----------



## foxymom (Apr 20, 2011)

@vixie i love the pastel colors

@totiki nice lips colors are amazing

@kiki beautiful.

and johnnie you are giving me ideas of what i can do for the lil ones..

Nice work ladies


----------



## llehsal (Apr 20, 2011)

Hehehehe...these are all so cute!!!  Me love the lips Jeanie..haha


----------



## totiki (Apr 20, 2011)

you guys rock!


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your positive feedback.  It can be tough stepping out on a limb and trying something different.  You all make it much easier!!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 20, 2011)

Wow, thanks everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Means a lot. And Jeanarick, I'm happy to have inspired you. Feels good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thought I'd throw in a picture of my daughter as a bunny too. Wish I had taken a picture of her before it started coming off but you get the idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vixie13 (Apr 20, 2011)

The finger carrot is so amazingly cute!!!!! What a fantastic idea!



> Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, thanks everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Means a lot. And Jeanarick, I'm happy to have inspired you. Feels good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Thought I'd throw in a picture of my daughter as a bunny too. Wish I had taken a picture of her before it started coming off but you get the idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 20, 2011)

OMG Johnnie - that is soooo ADORABLE!! Agreed - the finger carot was a very nice touch!!  Soo cute!!! Your daughter is a good sport to sit still for mommy! Precious.


----------



## katana (Apr 20, 2011)

Johnnie your daughter is so sweet! That carrot on her finger is adorable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## *Gigi* (Apr 20, 2011)

AWWWW! Johnnie, you did an AWESOME job!  I do pageant makeup, so I know how hard it can be for them to be still!  She looks absolutely precious!

This is DTB is gonna be so hard to judge b/c everyone looks great!


----------



## tiarra (Apr 20, 2011)

Awesome entries everyone!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh My goodness JOHNNIE   she is tooooo cute  love the Carrot


----------



## Kitytize (Apr 23, 2011)

Here's my entry... I'm going out to a club like this.


----------



## DirtyFlirty (Apr 23, 2011)

Kitytize.....cute bow tie!!!  Everyone looks AMAZING!!!  Great job ladies.


----------



## kikikinzz (Apr 23, 2011)

I love your look Kitytize!!!!!  Even your nails are polished different easter colors


----------



## AmyNxDx (Apr 24, 2011)

all those look awesome!!


----------



## katana (Apr 24, 2011)

Fabulous entries Everyone!!!

You still have time to enter today, for those of you who want too!

HAPPY EASTER LADIES  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmyNxDx (Apr 24, 2011)

Here is my very first submission (I'm super new, just joined yesterday!) to DTB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I put this first one as the poll submission. The extras are just for fun!


----------

